# Mere Christianity Today?



## jwithnell (Mar 1, 2021)

This class, _A Study in Mere Christianity_ may be particularly interesting now as the world is stressed and people are looking for hope. CS Lewis spoke into a similar situation when he made the BBC broadcasts during World War 2 and later published his thoughts in _Mere Christianity_. With this class starting March 7, I've considered several of Professor Lewis' works including _Mere Christianity_, the original radio broadcasts reenactments, and _The_ _Screwtape Letters._ I'm hoping these materials and the class will give me a soft answer for a world that is increasingly hostile to the gospel. As a believer, we can always benefit from going "back to the basics" of what we believe and why we believe it.

Participants in a Zoom class do not have to be in the same location and I thought some of you might also want to participate. Clearly, if your church has an evening service, that would take priority. Otherwise, this class will likely be an edifying end to your Lord's Day. The link takes you to where you may request the Zoom codes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

